# Gas assisted cube?!



## BelGarion (Mar 7, 2010)

I *just* had to ask this, after making sure someone else hadn't already. I was on Cube4You website and saw this:

Cube4you Gas-Assisted 3x3x3 Cube

@ 

http://cubefans.com/product-649.html

I am puzzled, what is a gas assisted 3x3x3 cube? And why would you want/need it gas assisted to begin with? It's not in stock and the price is zero so it's relitivly new and not yet released. But I am puzzled, I never heard of a gas assisted cube before. Anyone have any clues and can shed light on this? Thanks!


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 7, 2010)

woah.... never saw this before...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

:fp

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17565


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2010)

BelGarion said:


> I *just* had to ask this, *after making sure someone else hadn't already*.



While it's true that someone hadn't (in fact, many hadn't), there's also someone who had.
[post]337127[/post]


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol


----------



## BelGarion (Mar 8, 2010)

I swear I typed 'gas assisted' into the Search box and it came up with zero posts.  So I am guessing, after 6 pages, it is ment to refer to the molding process, not that gas is going to help the cube turn?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> BelGarion said:
> 
> 
> > I *just* had to ask this, *after making sure someone else hadn't already*.
> ...



If you notice, "gas assisted" wasn't in the post title. If you notice, I also mentioned that the forum search recently suddenly mysteriously switched to defaulting searching titles only, instead of the whole post. I think the inability to find this by searching can be blamed on that change of behavior. And I recommend we change it back.


----------



## guoguo (Mar 9, 2010)

The cube will use gas dampers surrounded by springs instead of only springs, as car suspensions do


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 9, 2010)

They are probably using gas-assisted injection molding. An injection molding process that creates hollow pieces where normal injection molding gives solid pieces. 
Not really a new process but I did not know it is actually being used for pieces this small.

Cubenovice, polymer chemist and R&D engineer at a wellknown injection molding company


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 9, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> They are probably using gas-assisted injection molding. An injection molding process that creates hollow pieces where normal injection molding gives solid pieces.
> Not really a new process but I did not know it is actually being used for pieces this small.
> 
> Cubenovice, polymer chemist and R&D engineer at a wellknown injection molding company



Thanks for the clarification! They mentioned this molding process on the Chinese forum, but i don't know what it's called in English. So i just simply call it "the new molding technique"


----------

